# Constantly lying to therapists



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How do I stop? I've dug myself deeper than out of I can get.

This week I told him I was going on two dates. This is not true at all.

Feel sick. Like dying. But it's just little lying.

Should I admit I've been lying for months, and all my "progress" is null and void?

He gives me drugs. I feed him bull****.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

It's always a good time to start fresh.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

To tell him you have been lying would be progress...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

hell tell you hes been lying and hes not a dr.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to always be too ashamed to admit my real problems and issues to a therapist, so we'd sit and discuss really superficial topics. I could tell my therapist was trying to take things slow and allow me to open up in my own time. But during that period (teenage years), I wasn't comfortable. I felt even my therapist was going to judge me. You really are not doing yourself any good by not being truthful. As you know, for therapy to benefit you, you have to be honest about your situation, otherwise your therapist will not be able to help you on your path to where you want to be. Also, even though we may not think about it, especially if we get help from our insurance company, there is a business side to therapy, and you are just wasting your money and time if you're going to continue to go without truly working on your issues and being honest--I know, I've been there.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, lying wont solve the problem. Whats the point of seeing him if you are not being honest with your feelings. If there something hes doing not helping, he will try help find another way to help motivate you to do stuff u want. But most important is what do you want? And why are you doing this.. what is the point ..


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think its worse that you are lying to yourself as well. But if you can't be truthful and let your guard down for someone like your therapist, what's the point of going?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> How do I stop? I've dug myself deeper than out of I can get.
> 
> This week I told him I was going on two dates. This is not true at all.
> 
> ...


That's a whole other disorder, man! :afr


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

In the past I had a lot of difficulty in telling the truth/whole story to my therapists (I didn't outright lie but just didn't disclose all that I should have with things) and eventually felt worse overall as I made so little progress. I hope you can become more comfortable with saying what's actually going on so that you're given the best kind of help and feedback your therapist can provide/suggest to you during your sessions.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tell your therapist the whole truth. See what happens. Not so much for just telling the therapist because that's what you're supposed to do, but for yourself, so that you will see that the world will not end, that you're okay, and that revealing yourself in this way will not diminish you at all. As well as getting you what you really need.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a whole other disorder, man! :afr


 Really? I would have though it would have been related to SA in the sense that you don't want to let people down, you don't want to be seen as not fulfilling expectations that are placed on you etc.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. (well, almost all of you.)

I will try to be honest next session. He will hang me by my pinkie toes or some other useless body part and I will have all my blood rush to my brain and i will then therefore be vertically erect.

I may have to amputate body part (pinkies) to get down, but honesty is the best policy.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

No matter what he wont be mad. He will understand that your anxiety is the cause it will just be unfortunate as you may have received inaccurate treatment. Best thing is to just stop it as soon as possible so he can start treating you correctly if that's the case.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Just start with one sentence of truth. And move to the next. Unravel that thread slowly. Get the whole truth out. The only way to change how your feeling is to confront this head on and tell the truth.

Your therapist won't be mad, they will be pleased! Then they can start the real work and help you the way I'm sure the want to.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd always direct the topic towards something which didn't bother me thát much so in the end no progress whatsoever would be made.. Hence I've been diagnosed with PDD-NOS/ADHD when I was a kid, I didn't trust them and didn't want to be different from normal resulting in me saying nothing and acting insensitive (or like a robot, as I thought to myself).

It's all paying off now that I'm an adult..


----------



## bulletresistantclothing (Mar 14, 2012)

there's nothing wrong about lying.. every one does it right? as long as it does not hurt someone..
But of course your life would be much happier if you only speak the truth...just be honest!
Bullet Resistant Clothing


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a whole other disorder, man! :afr


Lol. I'll second that...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Tell him the truth :yes


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a whole other disorder, man! :afr





jonny neurotic said:


> Lol. I'll second that...


please.. enlighten me :blank


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

CoolSauce said:


> please.. enlighten me :blank


Tell your therapist everything you have told us and he will enlighten you...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks for the vagueness...


----------

